# [Batch] (WinXP) bleibt stehen...



## ichnicht (4. September 2004)

ich hab mir eine batch-datei (qst.bat) geschrieben, mit der ich programme starten kann,
also ich gebe zB:
"qst wamp" im Dos-Prompt ein und die batch-datei starten Winamp. Dann ist die datei zuende.

mein problem, der Dos-Prompt friert ein solange Winamp läuft, erst wenn ich Winamp beende, kann ich ein anderes programm starten.

Code des "programms":

```
@ECHO OFF

GOTO %1

:IE
"C:\PATH 2 IE\iexplore.exe"
GOTO ENDE

:MAIL
"C:\PATH 2 MAIL\MSIMN.EXE"
GOTO ENDE

:WAMP
"C:\PATH 2 WINAMP\winamp.exe"
GOTO ENDE

:sedit
"C:\PATH 2 NOTEPAD\notepad.exe" %0.bat
GOTO ENDE


:ENDE
cls
```



gedacht ist das als qickstart (daher auch qst) für div. programme, das heißt, das beim start von windows die cmd.exe im autostart ist, und man da zB qst mail eingibt, das mailproggram wird gestartet, und man dann zB qst wamp eingibt um nebenbei musik zu hören, das geht aber nicht, weil man erst wieder was eingeben kann, wenn das mailprogramm beendet wurde


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. September 2004)

Hallo!

Setz doch mal ein "start vor die jeweiligen Kommandos, das führt diese Kommando in einer neuen Shell aus und die aufrufende Shell kann beendet werden


```
:IE
start "C:\PATH 2 IE\iexplore.exe"
GOTO ENDE
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## ichnicht (5. September 2004)

mit dem start command davor, wird zwar ein neues fenster geöffnet, und man kann in dem und im alten schreiben, allerdings wird kein programm (zB IE) gestartet!


----------

